# Where to buy a seersucker suit?



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

I am looking to get a new seersucker suit for this summer. Since it is something I will not wear all too often I don't want to spend too much money. I would prefer an undarted, plain front pants suit but Press seersucker is running close to $500 this year, which seems expensive relative to other options. Are there other places which do sack seersucker suits for cheaper? Am I better of just going with a darted one from Jos A Banks (they only have plain front pants with there three button model unfortunately, and its not a 3-2)? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by daltx_
> 
> I am looking to get a new seersucker suit for this summer. Since it is something I will not wear all too often I don't want to spend too much money. I would prefer an undarted, plain front pants suit but Press seersucker is running close to $500 this year, which seems expensive relative to other options. Are there other places which do sack seersucker suits for cheaper? Am I better of just going with a darted one from Jos A Banks (they only have plain front pants with there three button model unfortunately, and its not a 3-2)? Thanks in advance for your help.


The lesser expensive ones also include Brooks Brothers and Haspel. Seems like Brooks will run you about $300-350, but they will go on sale come June.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Haspel in the South. Around here anyway.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Try for $150 (less if you use the 10% link from Ask Andy. I'm waiting for the UPS man to deliver mine today. 

Sierra has a very good return policy if you don't like it/it doesn't fit.


----------



## POLOGOLF (May 10, 2005)

I found a Haspel At Belk last week for $119

"May we always get what we want, may we always getwhat we need. Just so we don't get what we deserve." -James Spader and John Cusack in "True Colors"


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> Try for $150 (less if you use the 10% link from Ask Andy. I'm waiting for the UPS man to deliver mine today.
> 
> Sierra has a very good return policy if you don't like it/it doesn't fit.


The Haspel suits at STP are pleated front pants, I believe.
I saw some with plain front pants somewhere, will let you know if I can remember.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes they are, and the jacket has darts, but as I'm not a true Trad it doesn't bother me.

The suit just arrived and it's fantastic. They're pretty true to size, so just order what you normally wear. The construction seems good, and the blue stripes are a muted blue, which I like. Highly recommended. I may take it to the tailor tomorrow.

It's me and Atticus Finch all the way in Haspel.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by daltx_
> pants suit


As opposed to a suit without pants???

I thought pants were for women


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

Must have been reading without your glasses again eagles, as I said plain front pants suit as opposed to pleats.


----------



## misterman (Feb 3, 2005)

hold out for the j. press sale.



> quote:_Originally posted by daltx_
> 
> I am looking to get a new seersucker suit for this summer. Since it is something I will not wear all too often I don't want to spend too much money. I would prefer an undarted, plain front pants suit but Press seersucker is running close to $500 this year, which seems expensive relative to other options. Are there other places which do sack seersucker suits for cheaper? Am I better of just going with a darted one from Jos A Banks (they only have plain front pants with there three button model unfortunately, and its not a 3-2)? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

I have thought about holding out for the sale but June seems like a long time to wait for it. Is there every any chance that Press does like Brooks Brothers and will sell you a suit before the sale but at a sale price?


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Banks poplins are actually not too bad. Mine have held up very well.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare (Feb 14, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by daltx_
> 
> Must have been reading without your glasses again eagles, as I said plain front pants suit as opposed to pleats.


I read it a second time and I see what you mean now. Funny you should mention glasses: I actually have to take them off to read.


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

I got one of the haspel seersucker suits last year.
Cheap.

I have no real complaints about the seersucker.
The jacket is really badly styled.

Armholes are large enough so that they go to the lower middle of the jacket. Looks OK until you move in it, raising your arms.

I know I paid little for it. Now I own the difinition of a "cheap suit."


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Jos A Bank*

Banks is having a sale on seersucker right now. $97 for two or three button suits, and the two button can be had with flat front pants. I told myself I would never buy another Banks suit, but less than $100 for a suit I will only wear in the summer was too good to pass up.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I've got two of the Haspels. One in blue/white and the other in cream/tan from STP. Sure, not the penultimate in construction, but not, I think, the worst thing in the world as Charley asserts.

My theory on seersucker is that it semi-disposable so the costs should be kept down. Cotton is not as durable as wool and there are just too many things lurking out there waiting to permanently stain a mostly white suit. No need to spend a pile. I figure that if I get more than 1-2 seasons out of it, I'm on happy bonus time.

As to the pleats and darts, don't sweat it too much. Just say three Acts of Tradition and four Hail Sacks and intend not to do it again.

EDIT: A not on the JAB suits. JAB does like to build up their shoulders more than I'd really like. If they took it easy on that, many of the objections to their present styling would be removed.

SECOND EDIT: Okay, I just had to do it. My objections to JAB shoulder not withstanding, I was just too tempted to order the DB model. For $97, that's like virtually free, right?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Lenox "Tad" Pierson Kempton, II*

I go to the opera in Cincinnati in the summer and in the Orchestra section you see a lot of 'old family' guys in old seersucker suits. I think if you're careful (regarding stains etc) an old seersucker suit takes on a wonderful patina. I don't know if that's an apt description but I hope you know what I mean.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

agnash said:


> Banks is having a sale on seersucker right now. $97 for two or three button suits, and the two button can be had with flat front pants. I told myself I would never buy another Banks suit, but less than $100 for a suit I will only wear in the summer was too good to pass up.


Wow, $97?? That is a good price, even for JAB. It really is tempting...


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Darts look bad on suits. They look AWFUL on seersucker suits. 

This is the Trad forum, afterall. Someone's got to say it.

JB


special note: I speak from experience, my seersucker is Bank. But I'm dying to replace it.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Darts look bad on suits. They look AWFUL on seersucker suits.


True, but we will be the only ones who ever notice, especially here in the South.

Also, thanks to the positive results from the shouldpadectomy, there could be at least a little more hope for JAB suits.


----------



## 3 Button Bob (Nov 28, 2004)

Just do it right and go for the J.Press..............I have had mine for 10 years and that way you know the style is correct.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

3 Button Bob said:


> Just do it right and go for the J.Press..............I have had mine for 10 years and that way you know the style is correct.


I agree - I bought mine a few years ago during the 25% sale. Very happy with it.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Haspel suits in seersucker, linen, and poplin show up nearly every year at Filene's Basement for about $150 or so, less once they go on clearance.  My local store has the linen ones, at present. I bout a poplin Haspel for just over $100 at the end of last summer, and I'd say it's not worth much more than that. The buttons are nasty, cheap-looking plastic, it's fully lined, and worst of all (as Charley said) the armholes are enormous. Forget about raising your arms. Still, for a cheap suit, well...at least it has the virtue of cheapness.

I also have one of the Banks SS suits, and I'm contemplating pulling the trigger on the DB while they're on sale.


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

Is Haspel still made in the U.S.?


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> I go to the opera in Cincinnati in the summer and in the Orchestra section you see a lot of 'old family' guys in old seersucker suits. I think if you're careful (regarding stains etc) an old seersucker suit takes on a wonderful patina. I don't know if that's an apt description but I hope you know what I mean.


You bet my family name's old! I got it on Monday from Gabba Goul's preppy name generator.:icon_smile:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Benjamin E. said:


> Is Haspel still made in the U.S.?


I can check when I get home tonight, but I doubt it.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Benjamin E. said:


> Is Haspel still made in the U.S.?


The Haspel line is made by Neema Clothing Co. in the Philippines.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*I'm just saying ...*



Joe Tradly said:


> Darts look bad on suits. They look AWFUL on seersucker suits.
> 
> This is the Trad forum, afterall. Someone's got to say it.
> 
> ...


Joe Tradly, as your handle connotes, you are true keeper of the flame, so don't think I'm disagreeing with you about what's trad/not. But, fwiw, I saw the double-breasted, darted seersucker at Press, and it looked pretty great. But then it occurs: Double-breasted in a suit made for hot weather?


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*It's Truman's suit.*



Tucker said:


> The Haspel line is made by Neema Clothing Co. in the Philippines.


'Zactly: It ain't the suit that Harry Truman wore. But it's damn serviceable.

Website isn't so great, but it gives a bit of the history on the brand.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Bring 'em back*

My work buddy in early 90s had what must have been the last of the Brooks washable seersucker suits -- two actually -- and I had the washable poplin. Man I wish they'd bring those items back. It especially makes sense with seersucker, which gets dirty so easily.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

O'connell's $325 & made in the US of A!
F


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

GMC said:


> . But then it occurs: Double-breasted in a suit made for hot weather?


It's really not a problem, especially in seersucker. One extra layer of coat over one's belly does not somehow become a pressure cooker.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

GMC said:


> Joe Tradly, as your handle connotes, you are true keeper of the flame, so don't think I'm disagreeing with you about what's trad/not. But, fwiw, I saw the double-breasted, darted seersucker at Press, and it looked pretty great. But then it occurs: Double-breasted in a suit made for hot weather?


GMC:

I am not the keeper of Trad, and, to your point above, neither is J Press.

JB


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> GMC:
> 
> I am not the keeper of Trad, and, to your point above, neither is J Press.
> 
> JB


Next you'll be telling us there is no Santa Claus.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

It's darted, but J. Crew makes a real nice one, with no shoulder padding and a nice top button roll for around 300.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

*Point of Interest*



Tucker said:


> The Haspel line is made by Neema Clothing Co. in the Philippines.


I bought a seersucker suit online from S&K Menswear about four years ago and it was manufactured in the same plant (same RN number) as a Haspel seersucker suit I recently saw at Belk. Mine has a Bert Pulitzer label inside, but its exactly like the Haspel. About one-half the price. 
Nice suit, I only wish I could still wear it!!


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*I won't hear a word against you*



Joe Tradly said:


> GMC:
> 
> I am not the keeper of Trad ...
> 
> JB


Joe, don't you dare disparage yourself! You're the keeper as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Press would be my first stop but only for a 3/2 sack seersucker like the one (from them) which hangs in my closet waiting for memorial day. If they had only a darted of double breasted number, I'd go to O'Connell's in a New Haven minute. Frankly, I prefer the term "double breasted" to only describe women and, though I know they've sold darted suits before and I generally support Press, can't believe that I'd ever be putting as realistic the possibility of Press not having an element that is such foundation of sartorial necessity as a seersucker suit in a 3/2 sack.

Hey, Tradly! 
The trad flame touched you the most; you have to keep it eternally. Ha Ha. Besides, there's no room in my closet and somebody's got to hold on to it....


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*seersucker*

to save a few bucks I am considering a seersucker jacket -which I would wear more than full suit-from O'Connells-had a Brooks seersucker suit in the late 80s( real deal sack city)-now I could save a few $ and live with it w/grey or khaki pants.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Do you like a pink seersucker, suit? Sure you've seen pink seersucker trousers, perhaps even a pink jacket, but the whole suit? _Cookin'_ baby, let me tell you. Who makes it?-nearly anyone, if you're singing in "C" major. The suit I saw last week, to be worn by the father of the bride at the rehearsal dinner, was a Southwick-far fewer notes than others. Two buttons--------------without----------darts, side vented with D-ringed trousers-nasty, if you're in to that sort of thing.

*I'm sure they make in it in blue and off white for the faint of heart.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

knickerbacker;546315 ...Frankly said:


> Ha, ha, ha---the champ. My friend, I'm sure every one of their customers, like you, already owns the standard model. Expect it again next year.
> 
> I "heart" misterman.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

knickerbacker said:


> ...
> 
> Hey, Tradly!
> The trad flame touched you the most; you have to keep it eternally. Ha Ha. Besides, there's no room in my closet and somebody's got to hold on to it....


JT is king, I have him on speed dial. I call him before making any purchase over one hundred dollars.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^ I'm in the process of programming my Wii-mote to notify him should I even go near a dart.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Lord. Deliver us.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Do you like a pink seersucker, suit? Sure you've seen pink seersucker trousers, perhaps even a pink jacket, but the whole suit? _Cookin'_ baby, let me tell you. Who makes it?-nearly anyone, if you're singing in "C" major. The suit I saw last week, to be worn by the father of the bride at the rehearsal dinner, was a Southwick-far fewer notes than others. Two buttons--------------without----------darts, side vented with D-ringed trousers-nasty, if you're in to that sort of thing.
> 
> *I'm sure they make in it in blue and off white for the faint of heart.


I like the looks of a pink seersucker suit, but I'm not quite bold enough to wear one. My grandpa used to wear one, but he was a cop, and he carried a gun.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Lord. Deliver us.


Well, A.S. seems in best form when posting the several short posts in a row. Usually sometime before the last one I'm laughing very hard and worried about waking wifey and baby (can I still call the lad that at 23 months? Likely I will until next month when his brother's expected). Thanks to you both on this one. I "heart" fun.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

knickerbacker said:


> Well, A.S. seems in best form when posting the several short posts in a row. Usually sometime before the last one I'm laughing very hard and worried about waking wifey and baby (can I still call the lad that at 23 months? Likely I will until next month when his brother's expected). Thanks to you both on this one. I "heart" fun.


He also gets "punchier" after about 11:00 p.m.!

Related to scotch consumption?

JB


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> I like the looks of a pink seersucker suit, but I'm not quite bold enough to wear one. My grandpa used to wear one, but he was a cop, and he carried a gun.


I have a pink seersucker coat & I do wear it. However, I tend to agree, a seersucker suit is best in navy or grey.
F


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*pink seersucker*

i think alternative seersucker color choices would be acquired as ones 5th or 6th seersucker coat- Murray's has several color choices for seersucker trousers-I guess any could be worn w/navy blazer but party wear I would think.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> He also gets "punchier" after about 11:00 p.m.!
> 
> Related to scotch consumption?
> 
> JB


I was going to point that out as well but the good doctor's consumption thereof is purely medicinal, I'm sure.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

knickerbacker said:


> I was going to point that out as well but the good doctor's consumption thereof is purely medicinal, I'm sure.


As must be his consumption of LSD. To relieve his migraines, of course.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

So Orgetorix, 
Is your screen id related to Swiss and Gaulic history?
-K


----------

